# opera 5.0



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. Dezember 2000)

Hio Leute, 
hab hier gerade mal die Version 5 von dem bekannten Browser Opera 5 getestet.. und mein fazit:

- Opera 5 unterstützt kein CSS2.0 oder nur in geringem Maße.
+ Er ist sehr schnell.


*g* naja, wenn ihr euch eure eigene Meinung bilden wollt... (bei download problemen, bitte melden)

http://www.grauerholz.de/tut/opera5.zip

!Englische Version!

p.s. wollt ihr eigentlich Testberichte oder/und richtige fette Berichte? Naja, sorry falls sich jemand davon gestört fühlt.



[Editiert von TTrek am 13.12.2000 um 14:39]


----------



## kab00m (15. Dezember 2000)

*+ / - Abwägen können...*

Also meiner Meinung nach ist Opera Zukunftstauglich, auch wenn er (noch) kein Level 2 CSS unterstützt...
Ausserdem nutzt CSS 2 fast noch kein Mensch.
Dafür kann Opera jetzt halbwegs Javascripts Interpretieren und kann auch soweit ich weiss Flash... Und es ist nicht von MS!


----------

